#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  How to stop thinking distraction?

## zxcvbs

i have tried some takes, of dmt, lsd, few of pot (eating, smoke is junk), by this years. 

dmt is too hard.
ultimately, im using lsd blotter doses.

i dunoo if is the dealer change, but the more i take, the more i feel tension, in my neck, chest, throat, like when you want to puke up, but without, doing it, just i cant, and i dont like to put my fingers on, neither the sensation (the same i have, when used dmt). Its hard to explain, but makes me to be frightenly awaken, until i fall asleep, in this state, i just cant relax and try to sleep, it makes me walk on the walls by the pain/sensasion.

It is worthless trying to use it without a cause. Take it when you have really learned, studied, something and want to master it by your own, or when you feel self-opression, and cant express yourself. i havent used it for magick, yet i dont have a system.


But yeah, in a normal state i have this kind of tension - much more softer- now in the left near my vessel, at the height of my navel. some months ago i always felt other way of opression in my chest near the left of the ribs joint/pit of the stomach (but i felt that since 7 years), anyway this is not what im trying to talk right now.

When i was 16 (secondary school years, 13 to 18), i was reading something of speed reading, about, the way that the spoken language-internal voice-, interferes with the direct visual brain comprehension, and i started to stop this internal talking head all arround, to the point, of silence me, being less related with all, and doing nothing for years, were a lot of years, of wasted time, i became skeptical to all, society, religion, culture, life, family, me, reality, a type of nihilistic, solipsist vision, with nothing to believe, and my curiosity start to fall down, my life became just, sleeping and go to school, this way of thinking last for 4 years, currently i have a sort of residue, of that nothing years thoughts, in that time i was passing difficult situations, i just dont grew in a normal family, violence, misery inner conflicts where enough a lot from my days as a child, to the others we were normal, i suppose, but we were/are too isolated from the rest of the world to apart us of the the judging of others by this way of being (my mom had/has thrash accumulation problems, we lived in apartments enough for us, but we where just overcrowded in one room, the rest where filled of thrash as the days/years passed by, the more we blamed, cried, forced violently, just worsed the situation, to nothing, really we cant fight against this now, and she not changed her ways, just closed, justified it even more, i even dont think if is there really a person), we never lacked nothing (food, shelter, material goods), but the situation just became normal as the anger of everyday. In this state, i just, became more isolated, of all, i dreamed of scaping, but the more i thought about it, the more i get offline of reality, 
in my virtual prison, the more i stayed in my house disconnected of all. When i get out school (i graduated), i realized that this prison was inner me. 

By that time i enter university prep year, but whithout success, just went 2 months, and left it, i wasn't interesed in being someone, neither do i am, i believe. im in the same situation right now(studying for the same ****) And i started to apply for a job with success, installing, configuring software for a multinational cellphone content commercialization company, neither i liked it(i liked people, but not the company logical business, extract money from idiot masses, to send it on the exterior to the fillial bases, just countributing here, paying ours wages, taking their incomes of hundreds of thousands of dollars outside their bank accounts), but work made me more here, committed with reality, and money served me, to be more indepent of, right now i am applying for other local company.

But i didnt want write the story of my life, just a context introduction. By those years of selfopression i started to experiment with 3rd eye awakening (samuel sagan), and lucid dreaming, perhaps as a way to scape reality, i have had some few experiences, but never controlled by my own (in the sense of get to an state of awareness, conscious), the more i stressed it, the more it hardened to get it, this leadme to a point of inmunity of such techniques. And everytime i sense, images, sounds in my mind, i got to a turning point of consciousness, and all falls away, the same goes with lucid dreams, when i get dream awaken, and try to modify reality, all goes foggy, fades away, and i wake up, the same goes with music, im bassit, and the only way to play something, is through drugs.

I just cant visualize nothing, just through eating pot, i cant fall in this flow of visual thoughts, but i cant even control that brainstrom of useless thoughts, its a great tool, just uncontrollable. Im dead creatively/spiritualy , all i see is a senseless object reality. When i try to get on a state of nothing, medidation i just fall asleep.

Is there anyway of stoping/fooling this shuttering conscious state, in a way to not fall asleep?

Excuseme for the long post.

----------


## zxcvbs

when i say of not going to university, i am refering about it, in a way, of just going for adoctrination. I think, it is useful, but just if you have time, to analize the knowledge, and amold/process it to your own way of thinking.

But working, and studying, i just dont feel the interested when im not working to learn about that. 

Currently, i dont know why but cant study, without thinking about it, and in this way, evenly cant preapare an exam, i dont believe, what im trying to prepare, but i have to, to not get stucked in the same subject for ever.

----------


## Celestial Nights

What you need to do is stop doing drugs for about 2 months. I also suggest for you to do a fast for 7 days to clean your body out. ALSO STOP ENTERTAINING YOURSELF! Sit down play music like enigma and don't think of anything just focus on your mental energy and start trying to mess with it like a muscle. This isn't about spirituality its about reality. Have noticed the times your high and your mind races you end up being smarter than you are when your not stoned? In the same way learn to do these things in reality. This is not spirituality this is discovery. The mind is a gateway to many things and if properly tapped into can lead you into genetic information. I have learned things that I have never learned! Stop trying to visualize! your sub conscious mind will show you without your conscious mind trying these things are like recognizing a face it just happens. I suggest you get a map of the brain and work on focusing all areas of your brain and energy within your neurons . This will prepare you for pure meditation so you can stop living in abstractville stop taking drugs for awhile and learn to do all the things i told you without them. 

here is a brain map

*http://www.drmartinmedia.com/SmartDe...ainMap-500.jpg*

----------


## thief_and_a_liar

There's so much in life that just doesn't interest me. And the back of my neck hurts. My big toe has an infection.




> Im dead creatively/spiritualy , all i see is a senseless object reality.


Sounds like depression. The solutions I've heard is to go out and do things that you enjoyed before, get out of bed early and make lists of things to do.

The interesting part of living in a senseless reality is that you now can try to make sense out of it. Maybe it was never made to make sense. But what happens when you start to give things value? Start small with random common things. The power of giving and taking away value is a freedom noone can take away from you. It's a way of controlling and filtering reality, and I mention this because, well, you mentioned nihilism.




> When i try to get on a state of nothing, medidation i just fall asleep.


This sounds too great to be true. This means you can easily fall asleep anywhere anytime. It's more of a skill you have.

Or maybe people are just different, and react differently. I sometimes meditate in bed before I sleep to calm my head, but I have never fallen asleep when meditating. Rather, if I meditate for long, my body may fall asleep, and my mind wander on into images and dreams with me staying conscious. This is one technique and way of lucid dreaming. How I manage to meditate without falling asleep and you don't, I have no idea about, but perhaps we could compare our methods in how we meditate. Also some people fall asleep when they meditate laying down, and prefer to sit.

My method:

1. I focus on my breathing. Take some deep breaths, and then breathe by will for a while.
2. When I feel relaxed I take some time feeling the heaviness of my body, shifting awareness back and forth through it.
3. I then stop the internal dialogue, holding it back in the same manner I would hold back my breath.
4. This doesn't stop images from appearing now and then, but by not getting involved in them, the brain stops bothering me at all, and I should, as well as having entered an altered state, achieved a state of nothing, or no-mind.

----------


## VIRAL

Those drugs are called hard drugs for a reason. Maybe once or twice in your lifetime it's ok to use them, but regularly? That is ignorance. My best advice is 
1) Practice zoning out. You know that state when somebody asks you a question and you draw a blank? Try to prolong it.
2) If you must put something in your body, try Benadryl, but no more than five. Benadryl is an anticholinergic and anticholinergics are used in real life to create zombies.
Also, have you ever heard of a "K - hole"? Look it up. But I warn you, this information is only for educational purposes.

----------

